

The Free Fall Of A Startup Entrepreneur - mattreport
http://mattreport.com/2011/10/the-free-fall-of-a-startup-entrepreneur/

======
kulsingh
I like this new recent meme around building a company differently with a real
problem and even in a location that is not trendy. Seems like there has been
too much group think among tech community over last couple years spurred by
popularity of techcrunch and mashable. Different and better usually wins.
Period.

